# Big tiger at SSI pier....



## tradhunter98 (Jun 30, 2014)

Saw this on Instagram from a guy I know who just about lives on the pier. 10' male tiger on a 30w.


----------



## oldenred (Jun 30, 2014)

That's still a teenager, bout 7-8'. If it were 10' you'd add 300+lbs and a whole lot of girth. The bigguns are 13-16' and are over well over 1000lbs.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Jun 30, 2014)

I was told it was 10'


----------



## sea trout (Jun 30, 2014)

tradhunter98 said:


> I was told it was 10'



Big enough for my respect regardless!!!!

Congrats to the angler on a tough catch!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gacowboy (Jun 30, 2014)

Wow , that's a large one !


----------



## Apex Predator (Jun 30, 2014)

There are some grown ones out there near that pier.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Jun 30, 2014)

Said it bit a cow nose ray, and on a penn international 30w, that's a small reel for that size fish.


----------



## Sharkfighter (Jun 30, 2014)

tradhunter98 said:


> I was told it was 10'



Depends how big the man in pic is.  His arms not fully extended side to side are maybe 6 ft?  then a drop more cause he is not touching the nose and if he goes to tip of tail and not fork length he can get maybe another 3 or 4 ft.  

Definitely in the big boy range and larger then I ever caught.  Thanks for the pics while I am here at work!


----------



## tradhunter98 (Jun 30, 2014)

Well I am 4 and a half hours from the closest saltwater so I know how ya feel!


----------



## Apex Predator (Jul 1, 2014)

Never seen a male in all the mature tigers I've seen caught in our local waters.


----------



## Antler Addict (Jul 2, 2014)

Not sure how someone on the pier could determine if it was a male or female shark?? LOL
Nice one tho !! Especially being a Tiger Shark around here.


----------



## Muddy Water (Jul 2, 2014)

Antler Addict said:


> Not sure how someone on the pier could determine if it was a male or female shark?? LOL
> Nice one tho !! Especially being a Tiger Shark around here.



IIRC, you can tell based on the shape of their reproductive slit. I imagine it wouldn't be too hard if you knew what you were looking for.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Jul 2, 2014)

There are some hard core sharkers on the pier they would know!


----------



## OUTCAST (Jul 2, 2014)

Thats not a 10 footer, its not even over 200lbs. And no reason to kill it, either.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Jul 3, 2014)

It was released and it was 9'11". So I'm told.


----------



## oldenred (Jul 3, 2014)

tradhunter98 said:


> It was released and it was 9'11".



Don't ever take that measuring tape to a construction site! That shark is no where near that. Outcast has more experience than anyone around here with them I can promise you that. A 10' tiger would be in the 5-700lb range. Tell fish tales if it makes ya feel better though. They are usually more believeable when you don't post the pic.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Jul 3, 2014)

Look guys I am by no means trying to make this shark look or sound any bigger then it really is. I was not there an I had nothing to do with it.  I know a guy who helped pull it up on the pier. The guy I know who has been sharkin for many years and has caught some big sharks said it was 9'11".  

If you look at the guys arms, if there 6' wide and 1' from the nose and 3' from the tail. The 9'11" was to the tip of the tail. Here is a differnt picture.


----------



## Muddy Water (Jul 3, 2014)

tradhunter98 said:


> The 9'11" was to the tip of the tail. Here is a differnt picture.



Is the measurement for sharks to the tip of the tail or to the end of the caudal peduncle?


----------



## tradhunter98 (Jul 3, 2014)

Most people take both.


----------



## OUTCAST (Jul 3, 2014)

Trad, I know you werent in attendance to witness the measurement, so no offense......but that shark isnt 10ft or 9'11.  From tip to tip it was somewhere around 8ft, give or take 5 inches and definitely under 200lbs, a juvenile. A lot of people measure a shark and run the tape all over the place in excitement, then you have to consider the "fishing tail" which means it was rounded up. 

I read on another site that it was killed for the jaws. Whether it was killed or released, makes no difference, it died anyway. You cant dry out a shark on pavement, take pics with blood coming out and think its going to swim away.


----------



## oldenred (Jul 3, 2014)

tradhunter98 said:


> If you look at the guys arms, if there 6' wide and 1' from the nose and 3' from the tail. The 9'11" was to the tip of the tail. Here is a differnt picture.



If his arms were completely strecthed out but they are not, they are both bent at an angle he might cover 6-6 1/2'. And the way to measure a shark is tip of nose to fork of the tail. That is IGFA regulations and the way way any tournament would run it. Not trying to give you a hard time, just trying to help you understand. Also for future reference, Outcast is correct, even if the shark was released he is dead. If you want to release a shark you do so while in the water. Especially one of that size.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Jul 3, 2014)

I do agree with both of y'all I wouldn't think the shark would make it. And I'm also not trying to argue, that's just what I was told I'm just trying to relay the same as I was told.

And I know outcast knows his tigers.


----------



## pmick19 (Jul 10, 2014)

OUTCAST said:


> Trad, I know you werent in attendance to witness the measurement, so no offense......but that shark isnt 10ft or 9'11. From tip to tip it was somewhere around 8ft, give or take 5 inches and definitely under 200lbs, a juvenile. A lot of people measure a shark and run the tape all over the place in excitement, then you have to consider the "fishing tail" which means it was rounded up.
> 
> I read on another site that it was killed for the jaws. Whether it was killed or released, makes no difference, it died anyway. You cant dry out a shark on pavement, take pics with blood coming out and think its going to swim away.


 
Second that I'm not a big fan of bringin them up on the deck just to get a picture to brag about. Its actually kind of mind blowing how many people dont know that you cant just bring those big ones up on land and expect them to swim away.


----------



## mcarge (Jul 10, 2014)

I am sure that this made someone happy while they were fishing ....but this is honestly just a pup! Someone that has spent anytime off the coast here will tell you that Tigers in this area Average twice this size and are extremely plentiful. Let them go and let them grow. Just my opinion...you can catch a lot more fish on a 30..I promise you that!


----------



## andyparm (Jul 11, 2014)

Regardless of the size, a tiger shark is a beautiful animal. I'm all about releasing the sharks. Maybe it has something to do with the time I spend in and under the water. I guess it's a respect thing. I agree that this shark did not make it if it was in fact 'released'. I will also agree that a 30W will catch plenty of fish! Solid reel in any make. Anyways, it's good to see that plenty of sharks are being caught from the SSI pier this year. Seems like it hasn't been so good the last few years. SSI Sound is FULL of big mamas for sure.


----------



## lampern (Jul 12, 2014)

If you don't like somebody keeping a shark, make it illegal.


----------



## erock (Jul 13, 2014)

lampern said:


> If you don't like somebody keeping a shark, make it illegal.



Its not about keeping it, its about wasting it. I have no problem with someone killing a shark if they are going to eat it. What most of us have a problem with are those who feel the need to feed their ego by hoisting in a large shark just so they can show it off back at the dock or on a pier.


----------



## lampern (Jul 14, 2014)

erock said:


> Its not about keeping it, its about wasting it. I have no problem with someone killing a shark if they are going to eat it. What most of us have a problem with are those who feel the need to feed their ego by hoisting in a large shark just so they can show it off back at the dock or on a pier.



Gotcha.

I don't kill sharks either but if its legal, not much we can do.


----------



## fishdog (Jul 17, 2014)

What a shame.


----------



## TenPtr (Jul 18, 2014)

Hate to see this kind of stuff happen.  It is one thing to keep a black tip or bonnet for dinner but to kill a tiger.... ridiculous.   Killing a big "maneater" is a huge loss to the ecosystem.   I have spent my entire life catching, handling, and basically loving the dang things because they are such efficient predators that they manage the ocean.... The Asians are steadily wiping out sharks in a disgusting manner.....  There will be inevitable long term consequences to the ecosystem.   I have no problem with allowing folks to keep sharks for consumption but all sharks are not alike.   A tiger shark should be equally as protected as the food source they are known to enjoy.... sea turtles.    It is a perfect balance until we start tampering with it... There are less large predators on earth than anything and that is for obvious reasons.  The big sharks are the big cats of the ocean.   We have done a good job of wiping out the cats and the  top sharks are well on their way to similar status.    Give it time because there is more ocean than land but it will happen.... Asians don't need any assistance in ruining the seas.   
  There is nothing less bad A than catching a shark and bragging about how big it is while it dies.   That is not a 10 foot tiger... it is a dead tiger that would have eventually been 11-12 ft because that is how big they are supposed to get.   A 10 ft tiger is like a 5'9 man... standard.      Napoleon complex is the demise of countless sharks.  What a shame.   It is this kind of thing that gives hunters and fisherman a bad name.  Might as well go catch and kill a dolphin, whale, or a dang manatee.  They all play a valuable role in the ocean just as the sharks.   It is symbiotic from top to bottom of the food chain.   Congrats for catching /killing a 8 foot tiger shark .   Pathetic.


----------

